# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Zbyt długie krwawienie i ból po odstawieniu tabletek antykoncepcyjnych

## ulcia30025

Witam
Borykam się z pewnym problemem od dłuższego już czasu.Byłam u dwóch lekarzy ale wydaje mi się, że sami nie bardzo wiedzą , dlatego postanowiłam poszukać pomocy w internecie. A mianowicie 8 miesięcy temu odstwaiłam tabletki antykoncepcyjne, ostatnio brałam Yazz, wcześniej Yasminelle, Yasmin i inne. Łącznie przyjmowalam je ok 6 lat z przerwami. Przez pierwsze 2 m-ce miałam normalny okres jakbym dalej brała tabletki taki regularny, potem jednak miała okres non stop.Już sama nie wiedziałam co nazwać okresem a co tylko plamieniem między okresem. I tak przez parę miesięcy. Poszłam do lekarza i tam dowiedziałam się, ze po odstawieniu tabletek anty. tak może się zdażyć ale powinnam to leczyć gdyż gdybym zaszła teraz w ciążę to najprawdopodobniej poronię. A ja odstawiłam tabletki bo chcę zajść w ciąże  :Frown:  Lekarz przypisał mi 2 rodzaje hormonów. Brałam je jakiś czas i niby lepiej było, ale tylko na jakiś czas, zaraz znów wrócił. No może nie miałam go aż tak często, ale za to krwawienie pojawiło się po stosunku. Teraz mój miesiąc wyglada tak - pierwsze 1,5 tygodnia nie mam plamień, nie mam krwawień, potem zaczyna się krwawienie, które bardzo często albo pojawia się po stosunku albo przy oddawaniu stolca. Następnego dnia już czysto, krew znowu wraca za 2 dni, następnego dnia znów czysto, wraca za 3 dni i utrzymuje się 3 dni, znów czysto  parę dni i znów krew, plamienia i na dodatek ból w podbrzuszu (może to jajniki), obrzmiałe piersi. Poszłam do innego lekarza, który wykluczył nadżerkę, cytologia wyszło dobrze, usg też dobrze, przypisał mi 2 serie antybiotyków mówiąc, że jeśli boli to może być stan zaplany. Po kuracji antybiotykami moze jakby lepiej ale na miesiac jeden,teraz znów jest to samo. Wskazał też na kruche naczynka krwionośne w pochwie, stąd może to krwawienie. Chciałam zrobić badanie hormonów ale powiedział mi ze nie ma takiej potrzeby. Nie wiem co mam robić, chcę jak najlepiej przygotować swój organizm do ciąży, ale widzę że chyba lekarze sami nie wiedzą co mi przypisać. Nie wiem czy to ma jakiś związek ale wspomnę, że zauważyłam że bardzo często oddaję mocz, co godzinę chodzę do toalety , a jak tylko przetrzymam to wtedy brzuch jeszcze bardziej mi boli (po lewej stronie podbrzusza). Chyba zrobię prywatnie badanie hormonów ale kiedy mam je zrobić jak nie potrafię wskazać pierwszego dnia cyklu?? Niedługo mam wizytę u lekarza ale nie wiem czy nie zmienić na innego. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :Smile:

----------

